# Paint suggestions



## daveo1101 (Sep 23, 2007)

So I made corpse head that will go on my grave grabber I am OK with the sculpt but really disappointed with the paint job. Probably good enough for TOTS but not so good on the stand...It has a base of blue for that freshly dead depth - but just doesn't do it for me. In lieu of airbrushing - any suggestions?




























he's gonna get eyebrows and a comb-over...

comments and suggestions welcome


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Nice sculpt! As far as painting, it's going to be hard to get a nice paint line over a rough surface.

If you are going for a corpse look, you can do a base color and then use the rough texture to your advantage by using a stiff sponge to add different color highlights on the bumps by lightly dabbing the surface.

For a glossy eye/teeth/tongue, you can use 5 min epoxy to paint on, or clear fingernail polish.


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> ... you can do a base color and then use the rough texture to your advantage by using a stiff sponge to add different color highlights on the bumps by lightly dabbing the surface.


Yeah, use a stiff sponge like Sickie says, or dry brush over it, and all the wrinkles and rough bits will really pop. I am addicted to dry brushing.


----------



## daveo1101 (Sep 23, 2007)

ok he got a coat of black and I'm starting over


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Yes, ditch the red eyeliner. Start with black and drybrush a light grey or blue to accent the raised texture. Paint the eyes white, then add pupils..these are good:









Add some veins in the eyes and add clear epoxy like SI said. Add it to the teeth too. Keep the lips dark, and the inside of the mouth and tongue. Add some wisps of hair to top of the head. Scant long strands will really add the finishing touch.


----------



## daveo1101 (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions,Thanks to the link to the eyes!

Nail polish worked well - eyes a HUGE improvement and new paint job and hair.

His name is Bob.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Vast improvement! He's looking pretty scary now!


----------

